# Items you buy brand new but are junk in the box



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't count on my fingers and toes all the stuff I have purchased and once installed or started to use was just junk out of the box! I recently installed a brand new American Standard kitchen faucet for a lady. She bought it at the Home D store. It worked just fine when I put it in. A few days later she called me up and told me it was making a noise when turned on. HUH? I went and sure enough it was. I took it apart and found the diverter in pieces like it had come apart. I put it back together and it worked fine. She called again a few days later and said that when the sprayer is used the faucet continues to run also and now she wants the faucet replaced and it's my fault the faucet is not working right. WHAT!!!? I was not happy at all! I really try to stay away from side jobs just because I don't have a truck set up to do work like that. I really hate doing the same job more than once and the time it takes to go get the parts. I could have a 40 foot semi full of plumbing parts and still not have the right part. I put in the replacement faucet and have not heard from her since. When I installed new toilets in my home I bought a Memoirs style from the Home D store. It sat around for a year until I got to the project. The under rim of the bowl was formed very strangely and did not flush right. I took the bowl back and it was like pulling teeth to get the store to replace it but I got it done. I spent several thousand dollars on appliances and such to remodel my house. The stories of junk could go on and on.
I have a job at a University. They pay me over $20.00 an hour, I get sick leave and vacation. I'm not even required to have a plumbing license either. I see more hot girls in twenty minutes than the average guy sees in a lifetime! For the most part it's a great job but we do stay very busy. There are 172 buildings on and around campus that we do service work in. That's a lot of plumbing. That's a lot of toilet seats in womens rest rooms to get sniffed too!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

So......................you're not a plumber. You are a maintenance man. Who does unlicensed side work. With junk materials. For cheap. Then you come around here, and ***** and moan because you have to warranty a job that you have no right doing in the first place. 

Most of the regulars here do have the equivalent of a 40' semi. And it costs us a fortune to run our business, and they are run legally. 

Do me a favor. Go get fuked


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Hairyhosebib said:


> I can't count on my fingers and toes all the stuff I have purchased and once installed or started to use was just junk out of the box! I recently installed a brand new American Standard kitchen faucet for a lady. She bought it at the Home D store. It worked just fine when I put it in. A few days later she called me up and told me it was making a noise when turned on. HUH? I went and sure enough it was. I took it apart and found the diverter in pieces like it had come apart. I put it back together and it worked fine. She called again a few days later and said that when the sprayer is used the faucet continues to run also and now she wants the faucet replaced and it's my fault the faucet is not working right. WHAT!!!? I was not happy at all! I really try to stay away from side jobs just because I don't have a truck set up to do work like that. I really hate doing the same job more than once and the time it takes to go get the parts. I could have a 40 foot semi full of plumbing parts and still not have the right part. I put in the replacement faucet and have not heard from her since. When I installed new toilets in my home I bought a Memoirs style from the Home D store. It sat around for a year until I got to the project. The under rim of the bowl was formed very strangely and did not flush right. I took the bowl back and it was like pulling teeth to get the store to replace it but I got it done. I spent several thousand dollars on appliances and such to remodel my house. The stories of junk could go on and on.
> I have a job at a University. They pay me over $20.00 an hour, I get sick leave and vacation. I'm not even required to have a plumbing license either. I see more hot girls in twenty minutes than the average guy sees in a lifetime! For the most part it's a great job but we do stay very busy. There are 172 buildings on and around campus that we do service work in. That's a lot of plumbing. That's a lot of toilet seats in womens rest rooms to get sniffed too!


Have you read any of the posts on here. WE DON'T LIKE GUYS DOING SIDE WORK IT TAKES FOOD OUT OF MY CHILDREN'S MOUTHS. DON'T DO SIDE WORK FOR THE CHEAP


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you out of your everloving mind. Maybe if you spent the time learning the trade, and going through a licensure process, you would be smart enough to spot a P.O.S. I think I see one right now!:furious:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Now which university was that?


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

dude you came to the wrong place looking for sympathy. We're the guys' that the home owner wishes she'd called after you have to go back to deal with the faucet for the third time.:no:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

so........

you sniff the toilet seats in the ladies room??

hmmmmmm..............


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If you read his intro he never said he was a licensed plumber. He said he had 32 years of plumbing experience at two different universities. 

With post like this one its obvious.....  FAIL!


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

The college girls have started to take a toll on his brain. Or maybe it's the asbestos overload that every old college has. I was doing work at KU and asbestos and lead paint was everywhere!


----------



## Squeak TN (Feb 8, 2011)

I still can't get over you sniffing f...... Stool seats. Ur a maintenance guy for sounds to me like more a sparky or duct guy but not much on the plumbing side! I'm just saying. Lmao!

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Squeak TN (Feb 8, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> The college girls have started to take a toll on his brain. Or maybe it's the asbestos overload that every old college has. I was doing work at KU and asbestos and lead paint was everywhere!


I don't know bought the asbestos an lead overload, but when I was working for Grinnell Fire Protection (Knoxville, TN office) we was working at the Y-12 plant in Oak Ridge. Demoing 50year old pipe, that glowed in the dark lol that was probably a little bit of a overload too!

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Now which university was that?


I'm sure there are a few people who want to know the answer to this question...

I'm sure your boss wouldn't be too happy knowing that you stare young girls down and then go into their bathroom to do "service work" on the johns. 

...your fkd


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

you deserve the headaches u get..... a posh university job. go out and REALLY WORK for the public. and a person wonders why the states have no money paying these guys all the benefits they sooooooooo justly deserve. B.S. !


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> so........
> 
> you sniff the toilet seats in the ladies room??
> 
> hmmmmmm..............


Apparently panty raids aren't enough for him. Sounds like this perv needs to be doing maintenance in a federal prison.


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

The sniffing thing was a joke you morons!! When you are driving on the campus at class break, it's pretty damn hard not to see plenty of women. Would it be better if I told you I only looked at the guys!? Then I would be a queer, RIGHT?
I went through a plumbing apprenticeship and passed the Indiana state plumbing test! You want to insult me by claiming I am a Maintenance man? I find it interesting that plumbing contractors come to a University to do remodel work and I get to fix your leaks. HELL NO! You never get called back to fix it! I have too! There are plenty of nights I go on a dead run. Unstopping drains, and fixing leaks of all kinds. Most of you probably could not keep up the pace I have too! 
I have been trained by the Bruner softener company. A couple of different companies that build reverse osmosis water systems that have hundreds of gallons of water in storage. Pretty much works like a private well. Installed and maintained different types of acid drain systems that are used in research. Installed, repaired and maintained plenty of equipment that most people don't know exists. I have also been formally trained to install pipe insulation too. Duct tape is not part of pipe insulation! I have had plenty of formal training. So you go right ahead and insult me and call me a hack!!
OH!! American Standard is supposed to be good quality fixtures too!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its a tough crowd*

its a tough crowd to please here..

I have noticed that this site has become pretty boring 
and dull, stale and bland of anything interesting
 as of lately...

so make one mistake or say something different

and they all go for the throat,, because they dont have 
anything else here to do or talk about
,


its best not to take it too personal...



but if you like to sniff toilet seats in the ladies room, 

I say more power to you.............:laughing:,


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I find it interesting that plumbing contractors come to a University to do remodel work and I get to fix your leaks. HELL NO! You never get called back to fix it! I have too!


 Just when I was starting to feel badly for you. . . . . . .

You know, son, I can think of any of a number of people in the Trade who would view your above complaint as job security. Doesn't make it right, of course, but it does keep you gainfully employed in a job that likely has a decent benefits package while others are scrabbling to find work.

Now, as to the original arrow slung at you -- You mentioned doing side work; Are you licensed and bonded? Do you pull permits and have your work inspected? Do you pay taxes on the additional income derived from your side work?


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

I need a permit just to replace a faucet? You are kidding aren't you? You own a plumbing company and the little old retired lady down the street needs a new kitchen faucet. You actually have to take the time to get a permit and have the work inspected? Taxes?? That's the great thing about the barter system! What taxes?
I suppose you all make your own mother pay full invoice for a simple plumbing job? So...what if your own home needs plumbing work done. Do you do it yourself or does that become a conflict of interest and you have to hire the work out? Do you bill yourself and pay full invoice for your work? How does all that work anyway?
I'm getting a new AC unit put on my house. The AC company sent the sheetmetal guy and the company plumber as the wing man to help hold the ladder. He told me he worked for a company that charged $300.00 labor to replace a faucet. $299.00 if the customer provided the faucet! The guy said they pretty much priced themselves out of business. Is it any wonder people are doing what they can for themselves for simple plumbing installations?
The local paper here is the Arizona republic. There are lots of handyman ads for plumbing services and they put right on the ad that they are unlicensed plumbers. Why aren't these guys wrestled to the ground and jailed just for advertising for work?? You really have to have some numb nut inspector come and physically look at a new faucet you just installed and give you a nod and a wink that you did a great job? LOL You are an experienced plumber and you need a government babysitter that gets part of the money you made from the little old lady down the street?
Ok, lets say that ASU's budget gets really tight and they lay off all the tradespeople out of facilities management and they hire out all the plumbing, steam, AC, electrical, mechanical, firetesting, paint, carpentry, etc, etc? What are you going to charge to show up on campus to install a new faucet, toilet or just repair a Sloan valve that is running or unstop a custodial sink drain? If the University won't pay a local body shop for vehicle damage I wonder how they will pay you?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hairyhosebib said:


> ... Taxes?? That's the great thing about the barter system! What taxes?....


And with that one statement you have lost any credibility you had left. So you think it is perfectly fine to do you're little cash side jobs, screw the Professional Plumbing Business Operators in your area, and commit tax fraud? 

Might I suggest a bit of reading material...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/side-work-12491/
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/stealing-work-12053/
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/side-job-contracting-10043/


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Hairyhosebib said:


> I need a permit just to replace a faucet? You are kidding aren't you? You own a plumbing company and the little old retired lady down the street needs a new kitchen faucet. You actually have to take the time to get a permit and have the work inspected? Taxes?? That's the great thing about the barter system! What taxes?
> I suppose you all make your own mother pay full invoice for a simple plumbing job? So...what if your own home needs plumbing work done. Do you do it yourself or does that become a conflict of interest and you have to hire the work out? Do you bill yourself and pay full invoice for your work? How does all that work anyway?
> I'm getting a new AC unit put on my house. The AC company sent the sheetmetal guy and the company plumber as the wing man to help hold the ladder. He told me he worked for a company that charged $300.00 labor to replace a faucet. $299.00 if the customer provided the faucet! The guy said they pretty much priced themselves out of business. Is it any wonder people are doing what they can for themselves for simple plumbing installations?
> The local paper here is the Arizona republic. There are lots of handyman ads for plumbing services and they put right on the ad that they are unlicensed plumbers.
> ...




Thats the beauty of running a legit business, I set my own rates and work for those that see the value in my service and are willing to pay for it. If ASU can't or won't pay what I charge... so be it. I don't want them as a customer.


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

I never said I did it for cash! I said barter
Definition:
noun and verb: (engage in) trade by exchanging goods.

They had something I wanted and I did the work. They bought the parts.

I clicked on the side work topic above. If you are looking down your nose at me then I see some hypocrites here. You bother to condemn me for a side job when others here have no problem with it either. It's not like I really go looking for it. I have plenty of things to do on my own.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Not to start anything but, Bartering is taxable.


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

How would you tax that?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You have to report the amount that the job is worth.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*give up while you are ahead...*



Hairyhosebib said:


> I never said I did it for cash! I said barter
> Definition:
> noun and verb: (engage in) trade by exchanging goods.
> 
> ...


 
Its a tough crowd to please here.....

what part of that did you not understand....??

give up while you are ahead....:laughing:

on another issue, if you work for a university full time
the colleges in our state will allow the children of full time employees 
to go to college there full time for free....

that is a great benefit if you can get it... it almost tempts me to consider
becomming a janitor at the local college myself...


do you have that perk>>>???.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hairyhosebib said:


> ...I clicked on the side work topic above. If you are looking down your nose at me then I see some hypocrites here. You bother to condemn me for a side job when others here have no problem with it either...



Whether or not there are members of The Zone that are willing to give a free pass to side jobbing has no bearing on my view or the illegality of the practice.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Its a tough crowd to please here.....
> 
> what part of that did you not understand....??
> 
> ...


At least I called him a handyman.................:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hairyhosebib said:


> How would you tax that?


Not knowing the tax debt you created is only one of hundreds of reasons you are unqualified to put a kitchen faucet without the supervision of a Plumbing Business Operator.

Taken from the IRS website.....http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc420.html

_*Topic 420 - Bartering Income*
__Bartering occurs when you exchange goods or services without exchanging money. *An example of bartering is a plumber doing repair work for a dentist in exchange for dental services.* The fair market value of goods and services received in exchange for goods or services you provide must be included in income in the year received. _
_Generally, you report this income on  Form 1040, Schedule C (PDF), __Profit or Loss from Business. If you failed to report this income, correct your return by filing a Form 1040X. Refer to Topic 308 for Amended Return information. _
_A barter exchange or barter club is any person or organization with members or clients that contract with each other (or with the barter exchange) to jointly trade or barter property or services. The term does not include arrangements that provide solely for the informal exchange of similar services on a noncommercial basis. _
_The Internet has provided a medium for new growth in the bartering exchange industry. This growth prompts the following reminder: Barter exchanges are required to file Form 1099-B for all transactions unless certain exceptions are met. Refer to Barter Exchanges in Publication 525, __Taxable and Nontaxable Income, and the instructions for Form 1099-B for additional information on this subject. Persons who do not contract a barter exchange but who trade services do not file Form 1099-B. However, they may be required to file Form 1099-MISC. If you are in a business or trade, you may be able to deduct certain costs you incurred to perform the work that was bartered. If you exchanged property or services through a barter exchange, you should receive a  Form 1099-B (PDF), __Proceeds From Broker and Barter Exchange Transactions. The IRS also will receive the same information. _
_Please refer to our Bartering page for more information on bartering income and bartering exchanges. _
_If you receive income from bartering, you may be required to make estimated tax payments. Refer to Publication 525, __Taxable and Nontaxable Income, for additional information.

_


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you are right*



RealLivePlumber said:


> At least I called him a handyman.................:laughing:


 
Did I call him a janitor?????



I guess this really is tough crowd:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I never said I did it for cash! I said barter
> Definition:
> noun and verb: (engage in) trade by exchanging goods.


 You said "barter" only after I asked if you were paying taxes on the income earned from side jobbing.



> They had something I wanted and I did the work. They bought the parts.


 Hey, I'm all about bartering my skills for goods or services -- I'm also all about making sure that the appropriate taxes are paid.



> I clicked on the side work topic above. If you are looking down your nose at me then I see some hypocrites here. You bother to condemn me for a side job when others here have no problem with it either.


 I personally have no problem with you doing side work. 

With the following caveats, of course: That you be licensed and bonded, that you pull permits for any work requiring a permit, that you charge a rate commensurate with that of other Licensed Tradespeople, that you offer and honor a warranty and that you pay the appropriate taxes.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> ...give up while you are ahead....




Too late....


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Hairyhosebib said:


> How would you tax that?


 I own the company. I did a job for a friend, for a piece of equiptment. I invoiced it for the reciept amount of the equiptment, and claimed it. Now I can depreciate it under cost of goods. Quit butt fuing plumbers, and tell your university to hire better plumbing companies that stand behind their work.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't like side-jobbers anymore than the next guy . . . but, I think some of you are being a bit harsh on this one. The O.P. was obviously trying to fit-in with you guys and he failed miserably. Let it go.

Every time you get a cash tip, I'm certain you record it back at the shop to make sure Uncle Sam gets his cut. 

Every time you are in the company truck and make a side trip to your personal bank, I'm certain you record it back at the shop to make sure Uncle Sam gets his cut. 

I'm certain when you convert your scrap metals into cash, you make sure to claim every penny of income. 

I'm certain none of you have ever hired a babysitter and insisted they sign paperwork indicating they will pay their fair share of rightful taxes. 

I'm certain none of you have ever taken a part out of your own shop and not paid for it. 

I'm certain none of you have ever purchased goods out of state and not reported it to pay your state its' rightful sales tax. 

To be clear, I'm not condoning out and out tax fraud or evasion. But I don't know anyone who reports and pays taxes on amounts that cost more to track & report than you actually made.

He who is perfect, please continue casting stones . . .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OK PC, I admit I'm no water walker so out of respect for your common sense, I'll back off a bit.

That said, it is a little like telling a guy that has speeding tickets that he can't be angry at a drunk driver. Not crossing every "T" and dotting every "I" is not uncommon but that is a bit different than turning your nose up at business and tax law completely.

I'll simmer down now. (till the next time:devil2


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

> plbgbiz said:
> 
> 
> > OK PC, I admit I'm no water walker so out of respect for your common sense, I'll back off a bit.
> ...


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

PlumbCrazy said:


> > Thank you. He did say he tries to stay away from side jobs. Let's pretend she had something worth bartering for and he was roped into it. After all, I'm certain she has a toilet seat. :blink:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------

